# Permanent Bann



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Wurde soeben kurz bevor ich die Daily hc machen wollte ausgeloggt, und mit der Meldung ich seih gebannt begrüßt.

Grund: Störung der Serverökonomie sowie Verwicklung in Online Handel mit Eigentum von Blizzard Entertainment.

Online Handel beinhaltet nicht nur den Verkauf oder Kauf von Gold und Gegenständen für reales Geld, sondern schließt ebenfalls die Nutzung so genannter "Powerleveling" Dienste ein, ist jedoch nicht darauf beschränkt. 

Ich benutze nur Questhelper, aber das tun so gut wie alle!

Und was genau ist damit gemeint? Mit Online-Handel und so etwas habe ich mit meinen 15 Jahren überhaupt nichts am Hut.

Habe vor kurzem erst die WotLK Collectors Edition erworben und ein neues 3 Monatiges Abo abgeschlossen, na klasse.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit meinen Account wieder zu erlangen und das Urteil anzufechten? 

---

/Edit:

Danke euch guter Community wirklich sehr erstmal!

Habe mit einem wirklich netten Typen das Problem besprochen, und konnte mich danach direkt wieder einloggen smile.gif

Er sagte direkt "Ouh Ouh Ouh.." meinte dan das es ihm wirklich Leid tut, da es sich um ein Missverstännis handelte.

Ja, es wurde der falsche Account gebannt.

Es wäre im Moment ziemlich heftig mit den Goldfarm-Zeugs, ich sollte bitte Verständnis haben, es würde ihnen ziemlich Leid tun.

Dan hat er mit mir bisschen über seine und meine Charaktere geredet.

Er murmelte auch etwas vor was ich jetzt wohl über Blizzard denken würde, wegen dem "verbannten" Account.

Anyways, Fail an alle "100% Berechtigt" - "Account weg, fertig" - Schreiber.

--

/Edit 2

Hier nochmal für alle die meinten, man seih in solchen Fällen 100% schuldig bzw. Ich hätte auf jeden Fall etwas getan. Leute - Wäre mir bewusst, dass ich mit Online-Handel etwas am Hut hätte, hätte ich diesen Thread nicht eröffnet!  Hier die Mail 30 Minuten nach meinem angenehmen Telefonat mit einem netten Mitarbeiter:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

es freut uns, Ihnen mitteilen zu können, dass wir uns nach eingehender Überprüfung Ihres Accounts dazu entschlossen haben, die Verwarnung zu entfernen sowie die Sperre aufzuheben.

Somit wurde Ihr Account mit sofortiger Wirkung wieder zum Spielen freigegeben. Wir haben gesehen, dass sie bereits wieder ins Spiel eingeloggt haben, daher betrachten wir diesen Fall als erledigt.

Wir wünschen Ihnen weiterhin viel Spaß in World of Warcraft und verbleiben

mit freundlichen Grüßen

--


----------



## silver18781 (12. Oktober 2009)

4buchstaben
F A I L


----------



## Artenus (12. Oktober 2009)

Gold gekauft? Acc von ebay?


----------



## Super PePe (12. Oktober 2009)

account ist weg punkt aus ende


----------



## Metalphreek (12. Oktober 2009)

Das ist echt unschön.

Am besten rufst du den Blizzard-Kundensupport an, hoffst (schnell) durchzukommen und beredest mit einem Mitarbeiter dein Problem. Wenn du willst, such ich dir eben die Hotline raus.

Andere (kostenlose) Möglichkeit wäre, eine E-Mail an den Kundensupport zu schicken, was aber wesentlich länger dauert.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. Oktober 2009)

*Ich bin mit der Sperrung meines Accounts nicht einverstanden. An wen kann ich mich in einem solchen Fall wenden?*

Jede Entscheidung, einen Account betreffend, beruht auf stichhaltigen Beweisen und wurde sehr sorgfältig durch mehrere Personen beurteilt, um einen korrekten Ablauf sicherzustellen.

Falls Sie, nachdem Sie unsere Regeln und Bestimmungen gelesen haben, mit einer Account Sperrung nicht einverstanden sind, wenden Sie sich bitte an *uns*.

Artikel-ID: 22507


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Wedernoch.


----------



## baumthekaito (12. Oktober 2009)

kanns sein das du dir nur den collectors edition code bei ebay gekauft hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> kanns sein das du dir nur den collectors edition code bei ebay gekauft hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein


----------



## baumthekaito (12. Oktober 2009)

Dann einfach mal anrufen :-), die leute beißen nich ;-)


----------



## NaturalDesaster (12. Oktober 2009)

irgend einen grund wird es schon geben. Ohne grund machen die deinen Account nicht Dicht.

vllt sogar gold verkauft ...


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Liegt es vielleicht daran das ich Huneo, meinen alten Jäger mit 5600 Gold im Gepäck rübertransefriert habe und es meinem neuen Main geschickt habe?


----------



## ChristianWolter (12. Oktober 2009)

tja egal wie du es drehst oder wendest -> Pech gehabt


----------



## Neme16 (12. Oktober 2009)

Du hast so oder so was gemacht, entweder GOld gekauft oder levlen lassen

uznd jetzt laber nicht das du das nicht gemacht hast, BLizz bannt nicht ohne Grund gabs noch nie und kann mir auch keiner erzählen
weil irgendwie müssen die ja wohl auf dich aufmerksam geworden sein , die haben doch nicht per zufall irgendjmd. gebannt


----------



## Arosk (12. Oktober 2009)

ChristianWolter schrieb:


> tja egal wie du es drehst oder wendest -> Pech gehabt



Immer diese Leute die keine Ahnung haben...

Ich wurde schon 2 mal fälschlicherweise perma gebanned, weil ich von einem Acc zum anderen über 40k Gold geschickt habe. Ich wurde in beiden Fällen wieder ungebanned.


----------



## Metalphreek (12. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht hat ja auch der neue Praktikant Jean-Pierre ein bisschen mit den Funktionen rumprobiert, als Praktikums-Projekt^^


----------



## NaturalDesaster (12. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Liegt es vielleicht daran das ich Huneo, meinen alten Jäger mit 5600 Gold im Gepäck rübertransefriert habe und es meinem neuen Main geschickt habe?




sicher nicht, da der account ja dir zuzuordnen ist. es sei denn es war nicht dein charakter. dann ist es evtl. möglich


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Immer diese Leute die keine Ahnung haben...
> 
> Ich wurde schon 2 mal fälschlicherweise perma gebanned, weil ich von einem Acc zum anderen über 40k Gold geschickt habe. Ich wurde in beiden Fällen wieder ungebanned.



Das erleichtert mich etwas. Ich rufe gleich mal dort an.


----------



## Rashnuk (12. Oktober 2009)

Neme16 schrieb:


> Du hast so oder so was gemacht, entweder GOld gekauft oder levlen lassen
> 
> uznd jetzt laber nicht das du das nicht gemacht hast, BLizz bannt nicht ohne Grund gabs noch nie und kann mir auch keiner erzählen
> weil irgendwie müssen die ja wohl auf dich aufmerksam geworden sein , die haben doch nicht per zufall irgendjmd. gebannt



Hast du Blizzard in deinen Hodensack eingeritzt oder warum sieht es so aus als ob du den post des Threaderstellers nicht gelesen hast und wie son Hooligan drauflosredest das Blizzard keine fehler macht...

@Threadersteller:
Hast du beim Kundendienst angerufen? Wenn ja was hat Blizzard gesagt?


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> Hast du Blizzard in deinen Hodensack eingeritzt oder warum sieht es so aus als ob du den post des Threaderstellers nicht gelesen hast und wie son Hooligan drauflosredest das Blizzard keine fehler macht...
> 
> @Threadersteller:
> Hast du beim Kundendienst angerufen? Wenn ja was hat Blizzard gesagt?



Mach ich jetzt gleich! Werde gleich was dazu schreiben.


----------



## Arosk (12. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Das erleichtert mich etwas. Ich rufe gleich mal dort an.



Frag unbedingt was du genau gemacht haben sollst und frag auch nach den "Beweisen".
Das schlimmste ist nicht zu wissen warum man gebanned wurde.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (12. Oktober 2009)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> Hast du Blizzard in deinen Hodensack eingeritzt oder warum sieht es so aus als ob du den post des Threaderstellers nicht gelesen hast und wie son Hooligan drauflosredest das Blizzard keine fehler macht...
> 
> @Threadersteller:
> Hast du beim Kundendienst angerufen? Wenn ja was hat Blizzard gesagt?



so wenig wie du, denn da steht das er da mal anrufen wird... -.-

auf solche ideen da anzurufen kommt heutzutage keiner mehr freiwillig. dazu muaa erst ein thread aufgemacht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (12. Oktober 2009)

Also in letzter Zeit werden häufig Leute gebannt auf Verdacht wegen Plvlings da Blizzard nicht merkt wie einfach das leveln geworden ist...
Also Epic Fail seitens Blizzard


----------



## Rashnuk (12. Oktober 2009)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> so wenig wie du, denn da steht das er da mal anrufen wird... -.-
> 
> auf solche ideen da anzurufen kommt heutzutage keiner mehr freiwillig. dazu muaa erst ein thread aufgemacht werden
> 
> ...



Nunja geht schlecht diesen Teil zu lesen da ich vlllt ca. 15 sek nach ihm gepostet hab?
Und nunja das er da anrufen wird hatte ich mir ja auch gedacht aber hab trozdem nochmal gefragt^^


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Hab bis jetzt noch niemanden erreicht.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt noch niemanden erreicht.



Ne Tante die meint der Telefon Service seih ausgelastet, man könne deswegen nicht mehr in die Warteschleife gelangen.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Super schrieb:


> account ist weg punkt aus ende


da kannst du noch so unschuldig sein und wirklich nichts mit sowas am hut haben da sitzt blizz einfach am längeren hebel


----------



## Psyli (12. Oktober 2009)

Also bei verwicklung in Online-Handel bekommst eigenltich nen 72-h Bann + Final Warning.
Entweder dein Acc war schonmal aufgefallen und "geflagged" oder du hast was echt gravierendes getan. (Ökonomie = Spam, Werbung, Flames, Beleidigungen usw)


----------



## Graustar (12. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Ne Tante die meint der Telefon Service seih ausgelastet, man könne deswegen nicht mehr in die Warteschleife gelangen.



Einfach drann bleiben, die sind ja noch ein paar Stunden da. Du mußt davon ausgehen das du nicht der einzige bist der den Service nutzt. Dann Ruhig und Sachlich bleiben, nicht im Ton vergreifen. Dann werden sie schon Helfen bzw den Vorgang kontrollieren.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Psyli schrieb:


> Also bei verwicklung in Online-Handel bekommst eigenltich nen 72-h Bann + Final Warning.
> Entweder dein Acc war schonmal aufgefallen und "geflagged" oder du hast was echt gravierendes getan. (Ökonomie = Spam, Werbung, Flames, Beleidigungen usw)




Niemals.


----------



## Dodelik (12. Oktober 2009)

Um sowas aufzudecken nutzen die ein Programm namens Warden.

Wenn du wegen so was gebannt wirst ist es zu 99.99999% berechtigt.

Die ziehen sich das ja nicht aus der Nase sondern können es anhand von logs sehen.



PS: 
Das was geschrieben wurde mit ner Verwarnung beim 1. mal stimmt.

Wenn der Account Permanent gebannt ist, ist derjenige vorher du schonmal aufgefallen.


----------



## Kyanora (12. Oktober 2009)

Du ich kann hier nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Mir wurde auch mal ein Account gesperrt mit derselben dummen Begründung. Fazit war: Die hatten mich gesperrt weil ich stundenland ist Tausendwinter mein Angeln geskillt hab und mich irgend so ein Depp gemeldet hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja das muss nichts schlimmes sein. Manchmal sind das auch einfach zu einfrige Mitspieler die meinen da sitzt ein Chinafarmer und angelt XD


----------



## venkador (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

soweit ich weis kann man bei nem char trans nur maximal 5k gold versenden vieleicht haben die dadurch gedacht ( da du ja 5600g verschicken wolltest ) das du irgendwie ein goldseller oder so wärst und haben dich darauf hin gebannt, wenn du denen das richtig schilderst und die person am ende der leitung nicht schlecht drauf ist wird der acc wieder entbannt

hoffe das hilft dir


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Wenn der Account Permanent gebannt ist, ist derjenige vorher du schonmal aufgefallen.



Nein, bin ich nie.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Kyanora schrieb:


> Du ich kann hier nur aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Mir wurde auch mal ein Account gesperrt mit derselben dummen Begründung. Fazit war: Die hatten mich gesperrt weil ich stundenland ist Tausendwinter mein Angeln geskillt hab und mich irgend so ein Depp gemeldet hatte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und wurdest du entbannt?


----------



## Arandes (12. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie gibt es wohl immer noch Deppen, die glauben, jeder Bann sei korrekt... Bei Blizzard arbeiten Menschen, und was machen die? Genau, auch Fehler... Mein Nachbar wurde auch schon 1-2 mal gebannt, einmal sogar 1 ganzes Jahr lang - fälschlicherweise, sogar mit Bestätigung danach von Blizzard (inkl. Entschuldigung).

Also lasst Eure Neunmalklugen Kommentare à la "Du bist selbst schuld".

@ TE: Viel Erfolg dabei =) Das kommt sicher wieder.


----------



## Arosk (12. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Wenn du wegen so was gebannt wirst ist es zu 99.99999% berechtigt.



Nicht.


----------



## venkador (12. Oktober 2009)

hab grad nochma nach geschaut, wenn dein jäger den du getranst hast unter lvl 80 ist und die von dir angegebenen 5600g hatte hat dann kanns wirklich daran liegen und die denken vl das du goldseller wärst beim char trans gibts ne liste mit einschränkungen wo die zu verschickende menge begrenzt wird


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (12. Oktober 2009)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Um sowas aufzudecken nutzen die ein Programm namens Warden.
> 
> Wenn du wegen so was gebannt wirst ist es zu 99.99999% berechtigt.
> 
> Die ziehen sich das ja nicht aus der Nase sondern können es anhand von logs sehen.




Warden ist allerdings in letzter Zeit auch etwas aus der Spur geraten. So wurden zb einige Programme wie Antivirenprogs, Antikeylogger, Updater,... als unerlaubtes programm erkannt da sie zb den lokalen Zugriff nicht erlaubten oder eben im Hintergrund liefen und geladen haben.


----------



## TAYLAN (12. Oktober 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar wurde auch schon 1-2 mal gebannt, einmal sogar 1 ganzes Jahr lang - fälschlicherweise, sogar mit Bestätigung danach von Blizzard (inkl. Entschuldigung)



Wer soll dir den diese Story abnehmen bzw glauben?


----------



## Rabaz (12. Oktober 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Also in letzter Zeit werden häufig Leute gebannt auf Verdacht wegen Plvlings ..



Wegen WAS ?


----------



## Arosk (12. Oktober 2009)

Powerleveling.


----------



## Dodelik (12. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Nein, bin ich nie.



Vielleicht sperren die den Account auch sofort bei besonders schwerwiegenden Verstößen.

Normalerweise bekommst du eine Verwarnung.


Das Problem ist aber das die halt genau sehen was genau los ist.
Die nutzen sowas wie nen wow eigenen trojaner.

Das ist sehr effektiv wie man sieht.


PS:
Wer natürlich seinen char powerleveln lässt und dann tauchen da ip adressen von nem koreanischen provider auf deutschen account auf ....... naja....


----------



## Arandes (12. Oktober 2009)

TAYLAN schrieb:


> Wer soll dir den diese Story abnehmen bzw glauben?




Ist mir herzlich wurscht, wenn DU mir das nich glaubst *g* Zeugt lediglich von deiner Ignoranz, mehr nicht ^^ Ich weiss es, weil ich die Mails von ihm gesehen habe und er sich extra nen 2. Acc anlegen musste. Insofern, glaub, was du willst - ich hinder dich nicht daran.


----------



## sigimalygos (12. Oktober 2009)

silver18781 schrieb:


> 4buchstaben
> F A I L




ne sind mehr xD

E P I C F A I L & S E L F P W N T !!!


----------



## Krakauer (12. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wurde soeben kurz bevor ich die Daily hc machen wollte ausgeloggt, und mit der Meldung ich seih gebannt begrüßt.
> 
> ...



Mein Account wurde am Freitag auch permanent gebannt... also schrieb ich zu Blizzard und nach 10 Stunden war er wieder entsperrt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wüsche dir viel Glück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (12. Oktober 2009)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> ne sind mehr xD
> 
> E P I C F A I L & S E L F P W N T !!!



Na...immer noch zu viel Energy in der Birne? *kopfschüttel*

Gruß
Sigidasschwein :>


----------



## sigimalygos (12. Oktober 2009)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Na...immer noch zu viel Energy in der Birne? *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Gruß
> Sigidasschwein :>



der scheine sigi wurde gebant also hab ich mit dem typen nix mehr am hut!!! 

wie gesagt E P I C F A I L selber schuld wenn man gegen ie namen´s richtlinien handelt nja 1 green 80er weniger auf malygos


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> der scheine sigi wurde gebant also hab ich mit dem typen nix mehr am hut!!!
> 
> wie gesagt E P I C F A I L selber schuld wenn man gegen ie namen´s richtlinien handelt nja 1 green 80er weniger auf malygos



?


----------



## Legendary (12. Oktober 2009)

Loool...poste mir jetzt mal BITTE deinen armory link...ich will mal dein equip durchschauen wenn man schon behauptet jemand anderes sei "green". :>

an den TE: Viel Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odur89 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte das Problem auch mal mir wurden von nen Kollegen 10k Gold geschickt,
da er mit WoW aufgehört hat und zack 2 Tage später der gleiche kram. Angerufen am nächsten Tag konnt ich wieder zocken.
Sind zur Zeit sehr kleinlich was Goldkäufer/verkäufer angeht.


----------



## Sevydos (12. Oktober 2009)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> selber schuld wenn man gegen ie namen´s richtlinien handelt nja 1 green 80er weniger auf malygos


Ja, so ein ferstohß kann schon schlimme Folgen haben.

---

Ich denke Blizzard macht auch Fehler, und ist auch gewillt dies einzusehen, wenn man sich bei ihnen meldet. Wenn wirklich kein Verstoß vorliegt, wird der Ban bestimmt rückgängig gemacht. Die Leute die direkt schreien "Kommt nicht wieder wieder, wird nicht entbannt..." sind sowieso nachher die, die rumheulen, wenn bei ihnen Blizz auch mal solch ein Fehler unterläuft.

Klar haben Blizzard ihre tollen Programme, womit sie solche Sachen feststellen, aber scheinbar wird oft auch nur auf weniger sichere Beweise hin gesperrt. So scheinbar auch wegen Handel mit extremen Mengen an Gold.

Der Support ist aber in jedem Fall sinnvoller als dieses Forum hier, diesbezüglich.


----------



## sigimalygos (12. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> ?




.... anderer tread der tüp konnts einfach nicht lassen xD


----------



## Technocrat (12. Oktober 2009)

Odur89 schrieb:


> Sind zur Zeit sehr kleinlich was Goldkäufer/verkäufer angeht.



Und das ist eigentlich gut so. Scheint auch zu funktionieren, denn ich habe auf Turalyone seit Monaten keinen Goldsellerspam mehr gesehen.


----------



## TAYLAN (12. Oktober 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ist mir herzlich wurscht, wenn DU mir das nich glaubst *g* Zeugt lediglich von deiner Ignoranz, mehr nicht ^^ Ich weiss es, weil ich die Mails von ihm gesehen habe und er sich extra nen 2. Acc anlegen musste. Insofern, glaub, was du willst - ich hinder dich nicht daran.



lol Hauptsache du glaubst was du da schreibst. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen das dein Nachbar zweimal gebannt wurde und einmal für ein 1 Jahr. Blizzard braucht mit Sicherheit nicht ein Jahr um einen Account wieder frei zu schalten. Das kannst deine Großmutter erzählen. Wenn er solange gebannt wurde dann mit Sicherheit nicht unberechtigt. 

Es gibt immer wieder User die sich wichtig machen wollen.


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (12. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Liegt es vielleicht daran das ich Huneo, meinen alten Jäger mit 5600 Gold im Gepäck rübertransefriert habe und es meinem neuen Main geschickt habe?



Glaub ich eher nicht. Ich hab schon mehrere Chars am Goldlimit transferiert. Gab nie ein Problem. Und als ich später noch einen Twink getranst habe hab ich Gold (glaub war irgendwas mit 8-10k) von einem Bekannten mitgenommen um ihm es auf dem anderen Server wieder zu geben. Jaja das iditische Goldlimit beim transen... 
Hab bis heute kein Problem damit gehabt.


----------



## sigimalygos (12. Oktober 2009)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Loool...poste mir jetzt mal BITTE deinen armory link...ich will mal dein equip durchschauen wenn man schon behauptet jemand anderes sei "green". :>
> 
> an den TE: Viel Glück
> 
> ...




http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Sig%C3%AD Sigí


----------



## Mikolomeus (12. Oktober 2009)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Sig%C3%AD Sigí



*hüstel*


----------



## Lari (12. Oktober 2009)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Sig%C3%AD Sigí


Sehr gut, immerhin schon NAxxramas clear, aber ganz böse über andere "greens" lästern. /facepalm

/reported übrigens, der Thread ist durch und der TE weiß was zu tn ist. Mehr als Hin- und Herflamerei wirds eh nimmer.


----------



## Acuria (12. Oktober 2009)

TAYLAN schrieb:


> lol Hauptsache du glaubst was du da schreibst. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen das dein Nachbar zweimal gebannt wurde und einmal für ein 1 Jahr. Blizzard braucht mit Sicherheit nicht ein Jahr um einen Account wieder frei zu schalten. Das kannst deine Großmutter erzählen. Wenn er solange gebannt wurde dann mit Sicherheit nicht unberechtigt.
> 
> Es gibt immer wieder User die sich wichtig machen wollen.



Ganz ehrlich, was bist du nur für ein Clown 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Niemand muss sich vor dir rechtfertigen also lass den Jung in ruhe.

Du schreibst hier von " Wichtig machen" dabei bist gerade du derjenige der nur weil er etwas nicht glauben kann zum Selbstdarsteller macht.



Sry aber dein Robin Hood getue bringt hier leider garnichts.



Edit: An den Themenersteller, sollte das Rechtens sein was du sagts viel Glück.


----------



## Iranikus (12. Oktober 2009)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Sig%C3%AD Sigí




Hm, nichts besonderes zu erkennen. Alles Teile die jeder zweite besitzt.

@TE

Es kann sein das du unschuldig bist. Allerdings ist es in den meisten Fällen nicht ohne Grund


----------



## Felix^^ (12. Oktober 2009)

Sevydos schrieb:


> Ja, so ein ferstohß kann schon schlimme Folgen haben.
> 
> ---
> 
> Ich denke Blizzard macht auch Fehler, und ist auch gewillt dies einzusehen, wenn man sich bei ihnen meldet. Wenn wirklich kein Verstoß vorliegt, wird der Ban bestimmt rückgängig gemacht.



Natürlich das Blizzards geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (12. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs wenn ihr das Offtopic-Gezeter mal lasst und entweder etwas zum Thema sagt oder Ruhe gebt? [/Möchtgernmod] 
Mich würd interessieren wie das ausgeht, was er gemacht hat damit ich weiß was zu tun ist, weil sowas scheinbar zurzeit öfter passiert. Bei dem ganzen Gespamme hier kann man aber nichts verfolgen.
(imo braucht man doch nur eine Gilde verärgern die aus einem Haufen geistiger Kleinkinder besteht [was die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ich sie verärgere allein durch diese Tatsache dramatisch erhöht] die einen dann alle bei den GMs anschwärzen)

@unter mir:


> Übrigens, mehr Respekt vor den Toten, du Null, ja?


Je nachdem wo du aufgewachsen bist kann ich dir das wohl nicht übel nehmen, aber hier in Deutschland ist "Das kannst du deiner Großmutter erzählen." eine gängige Umschreibung von "Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht" oder hier lokal auch "Ich bin doch nicht auf der Wurstbrühe hergeschwommen." Wie auch immer..das ganze bezieht sich genauso wenig auf deine Familie wie "Deine Mutter"-Sprüche.


----------



## Arandes (12. Oktober 2009)

TAYLAN schrieb:


> lol Hauptsache du glaubst was du da schreibst. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen das dein Nachbar zweimal gebannt wurde und einmal für ein 1 Jahr. Blizzard braucht mit Sicherheit nicht ein Jahr um einen Account wieder frei zu schalten. Das kannst deine Großmutter erzählen. Wenn er solange gebannt wurde dann mit Sicherheit nicht unberechtigt.
> 
> Es gibt immer wieder User die sich wichtig machen wollen.



Wie's Acuria schon sagte, da kann ich nur zustimmen. Übrigens, mehr Respekt vor den Toten, du Null, ja? Familienbeleidigung kann ähnliche Folgen haben wie Goldhandel hier im Forum /report

Ich hoffe, Maladin oder jemand anderes macht hier mal zu =) Lädt zum Spammen ein und eig ist die Kernfrage beantwortet.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Danke euch guter Community wirklich sehr erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe mit einem wirklich netten Typen das Problem besprochen, und konnte mich danach direkt wieder einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er sagte direkt "Ouh Ouh Ouh.." meinte dan das es ihm wirklich Leid tut, da es sich um ein Missverstännis handelte. 

Ja, es wurde der falsche Account gebannt. 

Es wäre im Moment ziemlich heftig mit den Goldfarm-Zeugs, ich sollte bitte Verständnis haben, es würde ihnen ziemlich Leid tun.

Dan hat er mit mir bisschen über seine und meine Charaktere geredet.

Anyways, Fail an alle "100% Berechtigt" - "Account weg, fertig" - Schreiber.

Und Danke an Arosk etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (12. Oktober 2009)

venkador schrieb:


> hab grad nochma nach geschaut, wenn dein jäger den du getranst hast unter lvl 80 ist und die von dir angegebenen 5600g hatte hat dann kanns wirklich daran liegen und die denken vl das du goldseller wärst beim char trans gibts ne liste mit einschränkungen wo die zu verschickende menge begrenzt wird




Fail, wenn du deinen Charackter transferieren möchtest mit 5600 würdest du eine Meldung bekommen das du zuviel Gold auf deinem Charackter hast, btw hab meinen char mit 25000g transferiert und es kam nicht mal ne Rückfrage von Blizzard oder der artiges und meine Taschen waren rand voll mit Enchanting mats und bla also haufenweise Gold du kannst mit lv 80 atm bis zu 50k gold mit transferieren.


----------



## TAYLAN (12. Oktober 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, was bist du nur für ein Clown
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dito für den Clown und Selbstdarsteller lies dir erstmal alles genau durch bevor du jemanden unberechtig beschimpfst.

Ich glaube nicht das Blizzard 1 Jahr braucht um einen Account wieder frei zu schalten. Wenn jemand 2 mal gebannt wird hat das mit Sicherheit einen Grund.


----------



## Teradas (12. Oktober 2009)

Die Frage des TE's ist beantwortet und hier wird eigentlich nur noch hin und her gespammt.
Ich melde mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (12. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Danke euch guter Community wirklich sehr erstmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke für die Rückmeldung (ist ja nicht selbstverständlich), also lernen wir: Mut bewahren falls plötzlich der Account weg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (12. Oktober 2009)

Na bitte... Blizzard ist eben doch nicht mit dem Bösen gleichzusetzen. Dir viel Spass beim daddeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (12. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Danke euch guter Community wirklich sehr erstmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Freut mich,dass du nochmal ne rückmeldung geschrieben hats.Hat mich wirklich intressiert,wie das jetzt ausgeht.
Und gut,dass es noch wirklich solch nette Leute gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TAYLAN (12. Oktober 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Wie's Acuria schon sagte, da kann ich nur zustimmen. Übrigens, mehr Respekt vor den Toten, du Null, ja? Familienbeleidigung kann ähnliche Folgen haben wie Goldhandel hier im Forum /report



Naja man sieht ja wer hier wen beleidigt. Du kannst mich gerne Melden das selbe werde ich dann auch machen wegen Beleidigung -


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## milanese (12. Oktober 2009)

Ein bisschen Spam muss sein, dann kommt der Flame von ganz allein... *sing mit der Melodie von 'Ein bisschen Spass muss sein' von Roberto Blanco* xD


----------



## talsimir (12. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Danke euch guter Community wirklich sehr erstmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Für dein Alter und dein Umgehen kann man nur Lernen hätte auch anders aussehen können der Thread( ololollo acc weg rofl wtf). Naja wünsch dir jetzt viel Glück und hoffe das Blizzard sich nicht noch einmal ver"bannt"...^^ Hau rein viel spaß dir wieder und danke für deine schnelle Auflösung des Themas!


----------



## Legendary (12. Oktober 2009)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Sig%C3%AD Sigí



Warum haste keine Kopf VZ? Seit wann sockelt man Zauberdurchschlag im PvE Equip?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2 Bosse in Ulduar10 down? Nicht mal einen in PDK? Na dickes gz! Bist ja wirklich kein green [ironyoff]


----------



## Blutelfmann (12. Oktober 2009)

versuch es echt mal beim kunden dienst

=> vieleicht haben sie sich ja beim acc vertan

=>oder du hast wirklich was illegales gamacht z.B.
belästigung,gold kauf,speedleveling
oder vieleicht hast du ja ein klienen/großen bruder/schwester die irgent ein unsinn begonnen hat und du dich jetz an ihr beschweren kannst!
also vieleicht hast du ja noch glück :ich drück dir die daumen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> versuch es echt mal beim kunden dienst
> 
> => vieleicht haben sie sich ja beim acc vertan
> 
> ...



Les mal etwas weiter oben, ist alles geklärt. Danke euch nochmals.


----------



## Petu (12. Oktober 2009)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> der scheine sigi wurde gebant also hab ich mit dem typen nix mehr am hut!!!
> 
> wie gesagt E P I C F A I L selber schuld wenn man gegen ie namen´s richtlinien handelt nja 1 green 80er weniger auf malygos



Nein ist er nicht.

Gruß,
Schweinesiggi


----------



## milanese (12. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Er hat aber recht. Wer das Equip anderer flamed sollte zumindest selbst was gescheites vorzuweisen haben, ansonsten fällt das in die Kategorie Selfpwn.



Danke^^


----------



## TAYLAN (12. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Er hat aber recht. Wer das Equip anderer flamed sollte zumindest selbst was gescheites vorzuweisen haben, ansonsten fällt das in die Kategorie Selfpwn.



Jo da stimme ich dir zu er sollte erstmal sein Equip zeigen bevor er rum flame.


----------



## Lari (12. Oktober 2009)

milanese schrieb:


> Danke^^


Ich habe dir nicht zugestimmt...


----------



## X-Zero (12. Oktober 2009)

So Leute jetzt mal ernst...Blizzard macht keine Fehler, haben immer stichhaltige Beweise...
sowas von FAIL

Ich wurde permanent gebannt, aufgrund von Online Handel und verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen etc.
Angerufen, gefragt was der Mist soll...#
2 Tage später Account wieder bekommen
Begründung: Mein Accountname ist ähnlich mit demjenigen der gebannt werden sollte, ergo einfach ein Buchstabe oder Zahlendreher gehabt und schon wird man einfach so gebannt.
Jeder der sagt Blizzard macht beim Bann keine Fehler liegt ja sowas von falsch...

So far


----------



## Faransol (12. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Danke euch guter Community wirklich sehr erstmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann sag ich mal HAPPY END 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja hast noch glück gehabt^^ 

Was man daraus lernt???

*Auch Blizzard macht fehler!!!*


----------



## ink0gnito (12. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Er hat aber recht. Wer das Equip anderer flamed sollte zumindest selbst was gescheites vorzuweisen haben, ansonsten fällt das in die Kategorie Selfpwn.





Dein Comment fällt eher in die kategorie Selfpwn.
Er ging nur auf dieses Sigi opfer da ein, der meinte, der TE sei ein greenie, er dann sein char zeigte, aber selber nur drecks gear hat.Und HAHA Zauberdurchschlag im pve omg..
Um mehr gings nicht, also was los?


----------



## Lari (12. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Dein Comment fällt eher in die kategorie Selfpwn.
> Er ging nur auf dieses Sigi opfer da ein, der meinte, der TE sei ein greenie, er dann sein char zeigte, aber selber nur drecks gear hat.Und HAHA Zauberdurchschlag im pve omg..
> Um mehr gings nicht, also was los?


Muss ich dir das jetzt echt vorkauen? :-/
sigimalygos: haha, ban berechtigt, greeny weniger
Rejudingsda: zeig link
sigimalygos: link
alle anderen: lol, mit dem equip/erfolgen/clear-raids über greens lästern

Nun verstanden?

Edit: Geh mal jemand die Mods aus dem Bett rütteln. Der thread hat seinen Zenit längst überschritten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## milanese (12. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Dein Comment fällt eher in die kategorie Selfpwn.
> Er ging nur auf dieses Sigi opfer da ein, der meinte, der TE sei ein greenie, er dann sein char zeigte, aber selber nur drecks gear hat.Und HAHA Zauberdurchschlag im pve omg..
> Um mehr gings nicht, also was los?




DEIN Comment ist der absolute Selfpwn.... Falls du es nicht bemerkt hast, das 'Sigi opfer' ist der TE du b00n


----------



## Dylvan (12. Oktober 2009)

Hatten da vor n paar Monaten schonmal einen. 
Der wurd gehackt, als er nicht da war, und der Acc wurde für i.welche unseriösen Dienste benutzt.
Nach 1 1/2 Wochen und unzähligen Webformularen und Anrufen hat er ihn dann zurückbekommen.


----------



## Winara (12. Oktober 2009)

Dazu noch:

Gebt nie einem Gildenmitglied 20 k Gold von euch selbst.

Blizz sieht das als Goldhandel an..... Und Perma-Bann!


----------



## ink0gnito (12. Oktober 2009)

milanese schrieb:


> DEIN Comment ist der absolute Selfpwn.... Falls du es nicht bemerkt hast, das 'Sigi opfer' ist der TE du b00n





Nein hatte ich nicht, ich les mir nicht jeden scheiss comment durch.
Du b00n krasse 1337 sprache, wo lernt man die?Opfer.


----------



## PiaMarie (12. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wurde soeben kurz bevor ich die Daily hc machen wollte ausgeloggt, und mit der Meldung ich seih gebannt begrüßt.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie lernen es nie die Leute die Sufu zu nutzen.Aber lieber immer ein neuen Thread dazu eröffnen.Es gibt  einen wunderschönen angelegten langen Thread dazu,wo man sowas hinein posten kann.
Noch aschlimmer ist,wein wein wein ich habe ja nix gemacht.Oder ich bin doch erst so und so alt....man kann es net mehr hören und lesen grrrr.

PSa wirst du Gold,Char von Ebay gekauft u.a Dinge eins davon gemacht haben.

Für alle solche Weiner,BLIZZ sperrt keine Accounts aus Spaß und das wird vorher genau untersucht.Denn wenn sie sowas aus langeweile oder Spaß machen,verdienen sie kein Geld...


----------



## Lari (12. Oktober 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> PSa wirst du Gold,Char von Ebay gekauft u.a Dinge eins davon gemacht haben.
> 
> Für alle solche Weiner,BLIZZ sperrt keine Accounts aus Spaß und das wird vorher genau untersucht.Denn wenn sie sowas aus langeweile oder Spaß machen,verdienen sie kein Geld...


Sein Account ist wieder freigeschaltet, weil es scheinbar einen Fehler gegeben hat. Steht alles im Thread.

Und mal zur Ablenkung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Les mal etwas weiter oben, ist alles geklärt. Danke euch nochmals.



oh nich bemerkt^^


----------



## Faransol (12. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie lustig wie sie sich gegenseitig flamen. xD

nun reichts wirklich.

/Abstimmen zum schliessen

wollte das mal ins deutsche übersetzen, klingt aber voll beschi****
deshalb

/VOTE FOR CLOSE xD


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> PSa wirst du Gold,Char von Ebay gekauft u.a Dinge eins davon gemacht haben.
> 
> Für alle solche Weiner,BLIZZ sperrt keine Accounts aus Spaß und das wird vorher genau untersucht.Denn wenn sie sowas aus langeweile oder Spaß machen,verdienen sie kein Geld...



Ohje..


----------



## Sir Wagi (12. Oktober 2009)

...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (12. Oktober 2009)

> PSa wirst du Gold,Char von Ebay gekauft u.a Dinge eins davon gemacht haben.
> 
> Für alle solche Weiner,BLIZZ sperrt keine Accounts aus Spaß und das wird vorher genau untersucht.Denn wenn sie sowas aus langeweile oder Spaß machen,verdienen sie kein Geld...


genau ! und bei blizzard sitzen keine menschen, die fehler machen.... dir ist bestimmt auch noch nie im leben ein fehler passiert...
aber gleich losrennen und mit dem finger auf andere zeigen...
du hast mich zum lachen gebracht, vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

PiaMarie schrieb:


> Noch aschlimmer ist,wein wein wein ich habe ja nix gemacht.Oder ich bin doch erst so und so alt....




Wtf?


----------



## Skum (12. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wurde soeben kurz bevor ich die Daily hc machen wollte ausgeloggt, und mit der Meldung ich seih gebannt begrüßt.
> 
> ...



ruf da an hate vor ein paar wochen das selbe wurde wieder endbannt


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Skum schrieb:


> ruf da an hate vor ein paar wochen das selbe wurde wieder endbannt



*push*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


                  			 			 				Danke euch guter Community wirklich sehr erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe mit einem wirklich netten Typen das Problem besprochen, und konnte mich danach direkt wieder einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er sagte direkt "Ouh Ouh Ouh.." meinte dan das es ihm wirklich Leid tut, da es sich um ein Missverstännis handelte. 

Ja, es wurde der falsche Account gebannt. 

Es wäre im Moment ziemlich heftig mit den Goldfarm-Zeugs, ich sollte bitte Verständnis haben, es würde ihnen ziemlich Leid tun.

Dan hat er mit mir bisschen über seine und meine Charaktere geredet.

Anyways, Fail an alle "100% Berechtigt" - "Account weg, fertig" - Schreiber.

Und Danke an Arosk etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---

/Close


----------



## Erlania (12. Oktober 2009)

na denn ma gz ne? ^^


----------



## Xorphus (12. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie hab ich ein deja vue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (12. Oktober 2009)

er muss es nochmal posten, damit die ganzen anderen tip-geber hier checken, dass sein problem gelöst ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


er macht es halt auf nette art und weise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dini (12. Oktober 2009)

So, habe hier mal was aufgeräumt.
Bitte bleibt freundlich und beim Thema.

Vielen Dank für ihre Aufmerksamkeit *grins*


----------



## MoonFrost (12. Oktober 2009)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> sicher nicht, da der account ja dir zuzuordnen ist. es sei denn es war nicht dein charakter. dann ist es evtl. möglich



Naja. Meine bekannte hatte damals zu bc ca 10k gold auf nem bankchar +mats für krimskrams etc. Mit ihrem main ist sie ohne das ganze zeug auf einen neuen server und realmpool getranst. alles lief super. 2monate später loggt sie mal wieder auf dem alten server ein guckt auf der bank. gold weg mats weg. Dann schreibt sie n ticket Wo das zeug ist und der GM antwortet. Es wurde entfernt, da es auf dem level unmöglich ist so viel gold/ mats zu haben. usw. sie hats nicht wiederbekomm obwohl sie erklärt hat das sie nen 70ger main hatte und getranst ist. Das konnte der gm nicht nachvollziehn meinte er.

Somit ist ein trans immer ne riskante sache, Da die handlungen zwischen den chars gelöscht werden. Ist der 70ger nichtmehr da und dein twink hat 10k gold ist das "nicht möglich" da es kein handel gab und deswegen wirds gelöscht.

Vielleicht ist es bei ihm was änliches.


----------



## Æxodus (12. Oktober 2009)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Na...immer noch zu viel Energy in der Birne? *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Gruß
> Sigidasschwein :>



xD

Mfg Æxo


----------



## MoonFrost (12. Oktober 2009)

venkador schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> soweit ich weis kann man bei nem char trans nur maximal 5k gold versenden vieleicht haben die dadurch gedacht ( da du ja 5600g verschicken wolltest ) das du irgendwie ein goldseller oder so wärst und haben dich darauf hin gebannt, wenn du denen das richtig schilderst und die person am ende der leitung nicht schlecht drauf ist wird der acc wieder entbannt
> 
> hoffe das hilft dir



5k war zu 70ger zeiten. So wenig gold hat doch keiner. Das wär ja unfair wenn man nur 1/4 des durchschnittlichen goldes der spieler mitnehm dürfte. Ich glaub das ist jetzt bei 10-15k aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## Raz0rblador (12. Oktober 2009)

silver18781 schrieb:


> 4buchstaben
> F A I L





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tipp.. GEHIRN einschalten hilft! Wie würdeste denn reagieren wenns dir passieren würd?


@ TE
Ruf bei Blizzard an.. oder schreib denen ne Mail.. sollte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg, raz0r


----------



## Legendary (12. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Dein Comment fällt eher in die kategorie Selfpwn.
> Er ging nur auf dieses Sigi opfer da ein, der meinte, der TE sei ein greenie, er dann sein char zeigte, aber selber nur drecks gear hat.Und HAHA Zauberdurchschlag im pve omg..
> Um mehr gings nicht, also was los?



Wenigstens einer hat es kapiert. :>

Bevor man hier groß rummeckert sollte man erstmal an seiner eigenen Haustüre den Dreck wegkehren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Hier nochmal für die, die gemeint hatten, man wäre 100% schuldig, da sie irgendwelcher super Programme nutzen:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

es freut uns, Ihnen mitteilen zu können, dass wir uns nach eingehender Überprüfung Ihres Accounts dazu entschlossen haben, die Verwarnung zu entfernen sowie die Sperre aufzuheben.

Somit wurde Ihr Account mit sofortiger Wirkung wieder zum Spielen freigegeben. Wir haben gesehen, dass sie bereits wieder ins Spiel eingeloggt haben, daher betrachten wir diesen Fall als erledigt.

Wir wünschen Ihnen weiterhin viel Spaß in World of Warcraft und verbleiben

mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Vitany2910 (13. Oktober 2009)

erstaunlich... so einige sind hier wirklich erstaunlich... da kommt jemand und sagt, mir ist dieses und jenes passiert. wer kann mir helfen, wer hat einen tip?? 
jahaaa, komischerweise kommen einige doch ins rotieren, wenn sie gehackt/gebannt oder was weiß ich werden... und noch viel komischer ist es, dass man die irrige hoffnung hat, in seiner evtl. panik hier auf die schnelle ein paar tipps zu bekommen... denn es sollte doch bekannt sein, das 7/10 beiträge sehr sinnvolle äußerungen, wie zb : selbst schuld... käse zum whine.... mimimi... etc.. sind...

leute, könnt ihr euch nicht mal zusammenreißen? wenn ihr ein topic für doof haltet, postet doch einfach nichts dazu. durch hochtreiben des postcounters werden eure ihr-wisst-schon-was auch nicht länger...

außerdem seid ihr die nächsten, die hier losheulen werden, wenn ihr mal gehackt und/oder gebannt werden solltet...

anmerkung meinerseits: damit meine ich alle geistigen troglodyten, die nichts sinnvolles/hilfreiches beizutragen haben...  alle, die wenigstens versuchen zu helfen, spreche ich nicht an


----------



## silver18781 (13. Oktober 2009)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


angepisst oder was?
mir würde sowas halt net passieren da ich im gegensatz zu 90% von buffed mein gehirn benutzen kann


----------



## Firechaos (13. Oktober 2009)

Neme16 schrieb:


> Du hast so oder so was gemacht, entweder GOld gekauft oder levlen lassen
> 
> uznd jetzt laber nicht das du das nicht gemacht hast, BLizz bannt nicht ohne Grund gabs noch nie und kann mir auch keiner erzählen
> weil irgendwie müssen die ja wohl auf dich aufmerksam geworden sein , die haben doch nicht per zufall irgendjmd. gebannt



Mr Oberschlau...
Hmm das kann sein wurde auch mal früher gebannt weil ich 5K an meinen Twink geschickt habe.Ich habe die dann angerufen und denen klar gemacht das der,der geschickt ist mein Main is und der Twink eben mein Twink^^Verstanden haben die das,zack war der Acc wieder frei^^


----------



## Thewizard76 (13. Oktober 2009)

Neme16 schrieb:


> Du hast so oder so was gemacht, entweder GOld gekauft oder levlen lassen
> 
> uznd jetzt laber nicht das du das nicht gemacht hast, BLizz bannt nicht ohne Grund gabs noch nie und kann mir auch keiner erzählen
> weil irgendwie müssen die ja wohl auf dich aufmerksam geworden sein , die haben doch nicht per zufall irgendjmd. gebannt


Einer aus meiner Gilde wurde schon gebannt, weil er einen Monat kein Bock auf Ini´s usw. hatte und nur im AH gehandelt hat und so in sehr kurzer Zeit sehr viel Gold zusammen bekommen hatte.
Das hat er Blizz erklärt und hatte seinen Acc wieder.
Er hat nie erfahren warum sie ihm den dicht gemacht hatten.


----------



## redsnapper (13. Oktober 2009)

silver18781 schrieb:


> angepisst oder was?
> mir würde sowas halt net passieren da ich im gegensatz zu 90% von buffed mein gehirn benutzen kann



Und das schützt dich vor Verwechslungen von Blizzard wie?
Dieser Thread sollte vielleicht langsam mal geschlosssen werden, das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## #Dante# (13. Oktober 2009)

ja genau ...


----------



## silver18781 (13. Oktober 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Und das schützt dich vor Verwechslungen von Blizzard wie?
> Dieser Thread sollte vielleicht langsam mal geschlosssen werden, das Problem ist gelöst.


wenn man keine scheisse macht wie z.b. 5k G per post zu verschicken anstatt es face to face macht dann ja


----------



## Lari (13. Oktober 2009)

silver18781 schrieb:


> wenn man keine scheisse macht wie z.b. 5k G per post zu verschicken anstatt es face to face macht dann ja


Erklärst du uns allen bitte mal, was daran scheisse ist? Wenn ich mir von meinen Charakteren, auch verschiedenen Accounts, Gold hin und herschick ist das noch lange kein Grund auf Verdacht zu bannen. Wie kommt man auf solche Hirngespinste?
Oder stehen wir erstmal alle unter Generalverdacht?


----------



## N00blike (13. Oktober 2009)

Was ich die letzten tage/wochen so beobachtet habe ist das extrem viele acc gehackt wurden und mit denen gefarmt, in gilden gejoint und teils leute beim handeln abgezogen wurden...
Wir hatten letzte woche 4 hacks in der gilde innerhalb von 4 tagen! Einer von denen hatte 5 80er chars alle sind in verschiedenen gilden gelandet und es wurden nachts leute beim handel asge"raubt"... Tja jetzt hat er mit allen chars ein echt miserablen ruf auf dem server bei einigen spielern aber versuch das mal nen paar wow kiddies zu erklären das glaubt einem niemand ingame!

Ich denke aber das man so auch nen bann bekommt wenn die china farmer unsinn mit den chars treiben!


----------



## -Therion- (13. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Hier nochmal für die, die gemeint hatten, man wäre 100% schuldig, da sie irgendwelcher super Programme nutzen:
> 
> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> ...



Rechtschreibfehler inner offiziellen Blizzard Mail? Dazu noch merkwürdige Formulierungen "Wir haben gesehen, dass sie bereits wieder ins Spiel eingeloggt haben, daher betrachten wir diesen Fall als erledigt.".

Bist nicht der erste der versucht mit einem angeblichen Fehler von Blizzard versucht die peinliche Diskussion zu beenden.
Schau mal ins offizielle GM Forum.


----------



## Lari (13. Oktober 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Rechtschreibfehler inner offiziellen Blizzard Mail?


Wo? Einzig "wieder eingeloggt haben" klingt ein wenig komisch, aber ansonsten ist die Mail doch vollkommen in Ordnung und klingt mal nicht nach Standardmail.


----------



## -Therion- (13. Oktober 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> klingt mal nicht nach Standardmail.



Und das ist genau das merkwürdige dran.
Bei größeren Kundenbetreuungen gibts standartisierte Antwortschreiben.


----------



## Lari (13. Oktober 2009)

Wie soll man es euch denn recht machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klingt es nach Standardmail wird sich angeblich nicht um euch gekümmert, klingt es nicht nach Standardmail glaubt man ihr auch nicht.
Also manchmal frage ich mich echt was in den Köpfen mancher Leute so vor sich geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deleo (13. Oktober 2009)

Pascal-Huneu schrieb:


> Wedernoch.



Natürlich, nie hat ein Spieler was gemacht,Pöses blizz . :-D


----------



## Gunjah (13. Oktober 2009)

Deleo schrieb:


> Natürlich, nie hat ein Spieler was gemacht,Pöses blizz . :-D



Na, mal wieder nur die erste Seite gelesen? Er hat seinen Acc wieder.


----------



## Dread01 (13. Oktober 2009)

Scheinbar herrscht hier zum großen Teil tatsächlich die einhellige Meinung Blizzard wäre ein unfehlbarer Verein von Göttern, wo es völlig ausgeschlossen ist, das Fehler vorkommen dürfen.
Vielleicht sollte man weniger spekulieren und verurteilen denn der Fakt war, hier wurde ein Fehler gemacht - bemerkt und aufgehoben.
Das wars, mehr nicht.

Und das deswegen so eine Welle von manchen gemacht wird lässt eigentlich nur darauf schliessen, das ein großer Teil noch nie oder nur sehr kurz in einem größeren Unternehmen gearbeitet hat.
Von daher - ruhig bleiben - alles notwendige wurde getan und der TE kann wieder spielen.

Schönen Tag noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (13. Oktober 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Rechtschreibfehler inner offiziellen Blizzard Mail? Dazu noch merkwürdige Formulierungen "Wir haben gesehen, dass sie bereits wieder ins Spiel eingeloggt haben, daher betrachten wir diesen Fall als erledigt.".
> 
> Bist nicht der erste der versucht mit einem angeblichen Fehler von Blizzard versucht die peinliche Diskussion zu beenden.
> Schau mal ins offizielle GM Forum.



Möchtest du einen Screenshot?


----------



## wildrazor09 (13. Oktober 2009)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Sig%C3%AD Sigí




Ha der Sigi xD


----------

